# Microsoft office 2010 error 2908 and error 1935 !!!!!!heeeeellpppp!!!!!!!!!



## bennypryde (Jan 5, 2012)

I JUST BOUGHT A NEW LAPTOP, AND I NEED TO INSTALL A MICROSOFT OFFICE

BUT IN THE PROCESS, COUPLE ERROR MESSAGES POPPED UP, AND THAT IS ERROR 2908 AND 1935

SAME THING HAPPENED TO OFFICE 2007, THIS IS REALLY ANNOY!! AND I REALLY NEED IT.


SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT I NEED TO MAKE SURE THE PREVIOUS MICRO OFFICE IS COMPLETELY UNINSTALLED, I EVEN USE _Microsoftfixit TO UNINSTALL OFFICE COMPLETELY!_!

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!! ASAP!

and god bless.

*i have the latest .net


ERROR 2908 An internal error has occurred. ({39a436f1-525f-4d9c-9e5-01d682f0fb25} )contact microsoft product support services (pss) for assistance. for information about how to contact PSS, see C:\users\bennyp~1\appdata\local\temp\setup00001468 \pss10r.chm.


ERROR 1935 MICROSOFT OFFICE professional 2010 trial encountered an error during setup. error 1935. an error occurred during the installation of assembly component {b25064d6-77bb-4b1b-b4cc-f8edf50c7b6d}. hresult: 0x800700c1


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at:

Microsoft office 2010 error 2908 and error 1935 - Microsoft Answers

(where it's been answered) and:

Microsoft office 2010 error 2908 and error 1935 !!!!!!heeeeellpppp!!!!!!!!!

For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------

